# Another Mirena question *sorry*



## Squidge (Aug 2, 2011)

I had my mirena coil removed last Thursday (the 28th of July). It came out with no problems and very little pain. There was no bleeding at that point.

I went to toilet today at about 10.30am and realised that I had started bleeding. It looks the right amount to be a period possibly (really quite a lot and dark, sorry if TMI) and I am feeling a little crampy in my lower back. Could a period really start this soon after removal?

The IUD was way overdue to come out, had been in since October 2003. Apart from bleeding like nothing else and with loads of cramps during the first six weeks of insertion I had no further problems and have subsequently not had a single bleed or spotting in all those years, could just feel a bit of a hormonal mood swing at times.

I am anxious because I had the mirena put in as I was bleeding very much on most days. The OB said that this was due to the hormone levels in my body being all mixed up due to me being too fat. My husband didn't want kids so I thought it wasn't fair to make him be a dad so though the mirena was a good long-term option for contraception as well as to stop the bleeding.

I was widowed last year and has since then found a new partner who is really keen to become a dad (again) so we decided it was time for the coil to come out for us to ttc. For a number of reasons right now (at least the next 12 months) would be very good for me to get pregnant.

I am also about 60 to 65lbs lighter than when I had the mirena inserted. As I have just turned 37 I am of course extra anxious to concieve.

Help please!?!?!


----------



## herent (Dec 22, 2005)

Yes it's normal to bleed after, I started bleeding 2 days after removal and bled for 2 weeks and it was like a postpartum bleed really heavy. Initially it is your body getting rid of the hormones. Good luck.


----------



## Squidge (Aug 2, 2011)

OOOO Exciting! I have been monitoring my saliva and today I saw ferning starting for the first time which would figure with the bleed on the 2nd of August. Today is 10 days from when the bleed was and as ferning is just starting it should be about right for day 14.

Going to be a loving weekend I think LOL


----------



## eblindauer (Mar 20, 2011)

bleeding is completely normal. i started to bleed when they took mine out! but i was having problems with it. i will warn you first few periods seem a lil outta normal! like heavy, clotty, crampy. but then it starts to go back to normal. good luck


----------



## herent (Dec 22, 2005)

Oh goodluck squidge, I ovulated right away with the next cycle too. I just turned 37 as well and hear the bio clock ticking. Have a great weekend


----------



## druiz42301 (Oct 20, 2011)

I just had My IUD removel Oct 10th and have similer question my was about 6month expired and i just got married.I am 32 so we are ready to start trying. Only thing is the doctor told me that i need to wait 3 month before i could start trying. Honestly I didnt want to want to wait that long. But besid e that i have had no sign of my cycle yet. Good Luck!!!


----------

